# Help changing substrate



## kmurphy (Dec 15, 2004)

Hello All

After a recent move, I have had my current 72gallon planted tank going, with full lights and all now for about 4 months. I currently have just plane old fish tank gravel, whitish gray, chunky, kinda boring.

I want to change my substrate, and would like to ask folks out there, if you were in this situation, what is kind of substrate would you put down. I want to point out that I don't do any CO2 injection, may some day get into DYI CO2, but not if I can help it. I do have plenty of lighting though, 260 watts,

I realize I will probably have to at least remove all plants, logs and rocks, but am prepared to do so if its going to increase the aesthetics of the tank.

So there it is, your challenge, give me your idea of the ideal planting substrate, that also looks good in a tank.

Thanks


----------



## aquaessentials (Dec 15, 2004)

Seachem have some of the better substrates as not only are they effective but you also have the choice of colour


----------

